# Moscow airport terror attack kills 35, wounds 180



## amtrakwolverine (Jan 24, 2011)

> MOSCOW (AP) — A suicide bomber carrying a suitcase walked into Moscow's busiest airport and set off a huge explosion Monday, killing 35 people and wounding 180.


http://portal.wowway.net/news/read.php?rip_id=%3CD9KUS0B80%40news.ap.org%3E&ps=1012


----------



## GoldenSpike (Jan 25, 2011)

It is believed Chechens may be responsible. After passing through this aiport in July 1996, they were also the same group that had blown up several city buses in the downtown area near my hotel later in the day. The military and the police were patrolling the streets on foot in pairs, etc..

Not a nice start to my first Russia visit + jet lag + 90+ degree weather.


----------

